# what sex would you say this silkie chick is?



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I know it's early but out of curiosity, what sex would you guess this chick as?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Still wayyyy to early. Silkies develop so slowly even if one looks rooish now it can fill in and look like a pullet within a few weeks.


----------

